# Suggestions and help



## onizetsu666

So I am trying to make a plan of how I am going to redraw/repaint this snap, and I have every thing down except for one thing... the "side walk" texture thing. Does anyone know how I could do this, the programs I have are Krita, Paint tool Sia, Sketchbook Pro 7 and MyPaint. I highlighted in blue exactly what I meant just in case if anyone was/is confused.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

In Sai use the background texture.. Put it on a layer above the wall.. get it to where you want it.. and merge them down. I will do a mock up for you. 

This was done in about 3 minutes with Sai.. with a mouse. I didn't have my tablet hooked up so it's poor.. but you get the idea. I used the background "crack" Hope it helps!


----------



## abt2k15

hello - i have an easy solution for you which is download a cool basic brush set from david deevad. its free and awesome and will save you alot of time :

http://www.davidrevoy.com/article264/brushkit-v7-0


Manual install 

To install, download the zip pack, decompress, and paste the resulting folders ( 'brushes' / 'paintoppreset' and 'patterns' ,etc... ) into your Krita user preference directory. You can open your preference directory in Krita this way : Setting > Manage Ressources > Open Resource Folder. For Linux users, here is the direct path : /home/<username>/.kde/share/apps/krita 


Once you have that brush set just check out those stamps and chose a texture you like. play with blending modes while using the texture brushes or stamps. maybe google some more
concrete photos and try to break it up. its basically like bushcraft displayed - a solid area with different tones and a dark concrete texture on top.


----------



## onizetsu666

Bushcraftonfire said:


> In Sai use the background texture.. Put it on a layer above the wall.. get it to where you want it.. and merge them down. I will do a mock up for you.
> 
> This was done in about 3 minutes with Sai.. with a mouse. I didn't have my tablet hooked up so it's poor.. but you get the idea. I used the background "crack" Hope it helps!


This is perfect thank you! and being as you did it with a mouse I think it is pretty good quality. I can't get my hands on a drawing tablet yet so I am stuck with using my touchscreen tablet for the time being.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

I don't know any of the software you're using but if it has layers you should be able to change the layer mode (set to Screen)
I only use photoshp CS6, in that if it was me I'd add this as on overlay then set the mode to Screen.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Nice Meli.. Same basic concept... Sai does it automatically (one of the great things about the program is their texture capabilities) but that's how I do it in other programs.. Layers are wonderful things!


----------



## onizetsu666

abt2k15 said:


> hello - i have an easy solution for you which is download a cool basic brush set from david deevad. its free and awesome and will save you alot of time :
> 
> http://www.davidrevoy.com/article264/brushkit-v7-0
> 
> 
> Manual install
> 
> To install, download the zip pack, decompress, and paste the resulting folders ( 'brushes' / 'paintoppreset' and 'patterns' ,etc... ) into your Krita user preference directory. You can open your preference directory in Krita this way : Setting > Manage Ressources > Open Resource Folder. For Linux users, here is the direct path : /home/<username>/.kde/share/apps/krita
> 
> 
> Once you have that brush set just check out those stamps and chose a texture you like. play with blending modes while using the texture brushes or stamps. maybe google some more
> concrete photos and try to break it up. its basically like bushcraft displayed - a solid area with different tones and a dark concrete texture on top.


These look a lot like the the brushes I have in sketchbook but MUCH better quality.Thank you! ^u^


----------



## onizetsu666

meli said:


> I don't know any of the software you're using but if it has layers you should be able to change the layer mode (set to Screen)
> I only use photoshp CS6, in that if it was me I'd add this as on overlay then set the mode to Screen.


Yeah I have given up on Photoshop, unless if an instructor wants me to use it or a future company I will be avoiding it like the black plague. I don't like all of the technical stuff and I like for my interface to feel as natural as possible. MyPaint and Sketchbook both do that. I have tried multiple times trying to use Photoshop and every darn time I wanted to throw my laptop out the window (I just about did the same with Blender too) and I praise you for using that software, honestly you have godlike powers in my eyes XD


----------



## Mel_Robertson

we're equal in our Goddess powers of digital expressions hahaha "D


----------



## onizetsu666

Woman...have you seen your gallery?! Forgive my langauge but that is the most badass shit I have seen. Most of it looks like it crawled out of a silent hill movie. OuO trust me you are a god when it comes to Photoshop and I am the monkey in clothes over here trying to press random stuff and hopefully things will come out right XD


----------



## Mel_Robertson

and I've seen your art Onzie you have every potential as anyone whois gifted does, you have a gift you just need the Right insipirateion =)


----------



## leighann

@meli and @onizetsu666 , I love what both of you create. Back when personal websites were all the rage, I used to build them for people, and I used Paint Shop Pro, and wrote my own codes in. It was so much fun!! 

Now everything is going digital again, and I'm so out of the loop. All I have now is an iPad mini, and my sketchbooks. :smile:


----------



## onizetsu666

leighann said:


> @meli and @onizetsu666 , I love what both of you create. Back when personal websites were all the rage, I used to build them for people, and I used Paint Shop Pro, and wrote my own codes in. It was so much fun!!
> 
> Now everything is going digital again, and I'm so out of the loop. All I have now is an iPad mini, and my sketchbooks. :smile:


I am trying to learn how to use code, but I forget everything so much practice is needed. I am thinking about just printing off all of the pages of of that massive coding index site and referring to it for....well everything XD


----------



## Mel_Robertson

Onzie THIS site should be your bible (make learning easy)


----------



## onizetsu666

....Why is it I have not heard of this.....I got free learning areas from places like MakeSchool, and General Assembly... and yet this passed me by...Excuse me while I go cry for months wasted of my life....I need to bake you some cookies thank you so much ;u;


----------



## abt2k15

meli said:


> Onzie THIS site should be your bible (make learning easy)


absolutely not! *:surprise: w3schools is the worse page you can use. and here is why : http://www.w3fools.com/*

instead go here : https://developer.mozilla.org/de/docs/Web

this is 100% valid information - something you cannot be sure with w3 thing who pretend to be associated with the w3concortium which they are not.

what you need to know at least is CSS, HTML and at the very least a bit of javascript
to make propper sites imho. if you are not patient enough to bother learning photoshop - dont go coding. simple as that.

there is lots of ways nowadays to learn coding. there is even games teaching like code combat ( https://codecombat.com/ )
codecademy.com- also pretty great interface for learning.


----------



## onizetsu666

abt2k15 said:


> absolutely not! *:surprise: w3schools is the worse page you can use. and here is why : http://www.w3fools.com/*
> 
> instead go here : https://developer.mozilla.org/de/docs/Web
> 
> this is 100% valid information - something you cannot be sure with w3 thing who pretend to be associated with the w3concortium which they are not.
> 
> what you need to know at least is CSS, HTML and at the very least a bit of javascript
> to make propper sites imho. if you are not patient enough to bother learning photoshop - dont go coding. simple as that.
> 
> there is lots of ways nowadays to learn coding. there is even games teaching like code combat ( https://codecombat.com/ )
> codecademy.com- also pretty great interface for learning.


I got a 404 error when I opened the fools page. Also Photoshop and coding are two different ballparks in my mind. I don't like using Photoshop for the simple fact that it does not feel natural to use.Everyone has a program that they love because it suits to their needs and there flow of work and many other things. I just find photoshop an overall pain but I am going to try again once I get a drawing tablet because that is my weak spot when it comes to photoshop. 
As for the recommendations you gave me I will check out codecombat (it looks like it will work ^u^ ) I have tried codeacademy and it just didn't stick with me.


----------



## abt2k15

onizetsu666 said:


> I got a 404 error when I opened the fools page. Also Photoshop and coding are two different ballparks in my mind. I don't like using Photoshop for the simple fact that it does not feel natural to use.Everyone has a program that they love because it suits to their needs and there flow of work and many other things. I just find photoshop an overall pain but I am going to try again once I get a drawing tablet because that is my weak spot when it comes to photoshop.
> As for the recommendations you gave me I will check out codecombat (it looks like it will work ^u^ ) I have tried codeacademy and it just didn't stick with me.


yeah codecademy is not as good as it once was due to monetarization efforts i guess.
there is also codeschool but it has almost no free courses. these programms where you have a console to put in code while having some hints is a good way getting to know syntax by hard.


----------



## leighann

HTML is so easy once you get the hang of it. I have a notebook around here somewhere with pages and pages of codes written in it. 

Java is a little moe complicated, but not much. I never did CSS, so no clue on it. 

:wink:


----------



## abt2k15

java is NOT javascript 

well it´s basically like this : html is like the backbone. the core of a site. the good news is where it always has to be in a strict tree structure.
that tree structure is called DOM ( document object model ) and the very first object - the start of the trunk so to say is the document itself.

there is not that many html tags so its kinda easy to get to know them rather well.

CSS - cascading style sheets - contains information about the properties of the html tags like what color should links have - whats the font size
and such but also specific information. like you could add a classname to a html tag and within the css sheet you could specify exceptions
for that class. it has grown quite a bit last years and with css3 you can do animations w/o using any "real" programming.

lastly there is javascript. which is super easy programming language. with it you can manipulate the DOM structure after the browser rendered it.
it has built in functions to add, substract and alter html tags. you can also give new css information for specific tags. also of course you can not
only change stuff but also extract information about current status etc. is the box red? if so maybe do a certain action. such things.
javascripts, html and css sheets are always executed and interpreted by the users computer. you access an internet site - cache it to your browser
which interprets it and you see the result. 

well i said lastly but there is also php. if you want to store information or digital stuff somewhere to access later - f.e. a highscore file you would need
a database. since it would be dumb if this script was run with javascript ( it means it comes from user computer so if he cheats .. he cheats with his
own javascript maybe - also its kind of hard well near impossible w/o tricks to alter database entries with javascript afaik ) it means you will have to use
a server sided script language since its usually that much harder ( impossible for a no programming user id say ) getting access to webspace.
you cannot access the script unless you know the name and location. php is a server sided programming language. it can only run with php installed
on a server. if you want to test php locally you even would have to simulate a local server or it would not execute.

at the very least you would need good knowledge of the first 3 to get along. there is lots of free templates and APIs so you can skip the server sided
programming part to a certain degree. you dont really need to code in javascript yourself but you should be able to attach script files to your html doc
and know how to _call_ ( use ) a function.


----------

